# ICT Project Manager Subclass 190 State sponsorship



## sub1976 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I am starting this thread for people applying under ICT Project Manager occupation list with state sponsored subclass 190.

I have 13 years of IT experience ( 7 years as Manager). I am currently still researching on agents, migration process and targeting around Jan to apply for skill assessment.

Hope to have good discussions.

Did anyone has experience in applying under this category? kindly share your experience.


----------



## sub1976 (Oct 21, 2012)

Dear members - Do we have anyone in the group who is under going (or completed) skill assessment for ICT project Manager 135112?

I am preparing assessment package and any prior experience will be very help.


----------



## sub1976 (Oct 21, 2012)

I m surprised! Are there no members who applied or applying in ICT Project Manager category. Causing doubts in my mind about applying in this category. Hope I am not missing anything! Any advice/help - anyone!


----------



## djsingh (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, were you able to find suitable information for filing under this skill category ICT Project Manager?

I also intend to file under the same category and so was looking for inputs. 

I have a degree in BTech and ME both in Civil Engineering and have total experience of around 15 yrs with 8 yrs in project mgt with PMP.

Do I need to apply against RPL Assessment (under - Applicants with a degree qualification without ICT content)?

Or should I apply against Engineering Manager-133211?

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

sub1976 said:


> Dear members - Do we have anyone in the group who is under going (or completed) skill assessment for ICT project Manager 135112?
> 
> I am preparing assessment package and any prior experience will be very help.


Hi there...I have undergone skills assessment from ACS for ICT Project manager. I received a +ve reply and I have applied for SS for Victoria.


----------



## imanix (Apr 1, 2013)

*Query on ICT PM v/s other roles*



amitgupte said:


> Hi there...I have undergone skills assessment from ACS for ICT Project manager. I received a +ve reply and I have applied for SS for Victoria.


Hi Amit, thanks for the response.
I wanted to ask - Did you think of applying under other ACS occupations before you settled on ICT PM? 

As 135112 ICT PM is state-sponsored for V and WA, I am being advised to apply for 263111- Computer Network and Systems Engineer, although my majority experience is as ICT PM, but since my degree is Computer system Engg, and since Independent is better than state sponsored, the agents are advising me to go independent with 263111. 
I don't have networking experience per se , but moreso ICT PM experience (total experience 9 years; 6 years as ICT PM; provable).


Also, I'm already am above 65 points, but since ICT PM is a role that, by experience seems more suitable to me, I would like to go for SS with the same.

What's your opinion on this?


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

imanix said:


> Hi Amit, thanks for the response.
> I wanted to ask - Did you think of applying under other ACS occupations before you settled on ICT PM?
> 
> As 135112 ICT PM is state-sponsored for V and WA, I am being advised to apply for 263111- Computer Network and Systems Engineer, although my majority experience is as ICT PM, but since my degree is Computer system Engg, and since Independent is better than state sponsored, the agents are advising me to go independent with 263111.
> ...


Both codes have their pros and cons. 135112 is state sponsored for south Australia and Queensland as well. My preference for settling down is either Vic or nsw. However NSW doesn't have 135112 in their NSOL. 
State sponsorship gives additional 5 points as well as priority processing. 
However, if you cAn provide documents to acs for 263111, my opinion would be to go for that since you would not be bound by any state. However note at if you have NSW in your mind, that option is ruled out since they have reached their cutoff for this year. 
Regards,
Amit


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

sub1976 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am starting this thread for people applying under ICT Project Manager occupation list with state sponsored subclass 190.
> 
> ...


Hi there..Have you applied for state sponsorship for 135112 ?


----------



## SaiSundara (May 13, 2013)

amitgupte said:


> Hi there...I have undergone skills assessment from ACS for ICT Project manager. I received a +ve reply and I have applied for SS for Victoria.


Hi,

I'm also planning to undergo skills assessment for ICT PM. How did you show the fund requirements for SS for Victoria? Can we show fixed assets (Flat, Land etc)? or should it be liquid assets (Savings/FD/MF etc). 

Please provide info on this based on which i need to decide quickly on how to proceed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

amitgupte said:


> Hi there...I have undergone skills assessment from ACS for ICT Project manager. I received a +ve reply and I have applied for SS for Victoria.



Hi Amit, congrats on your +ve assessment from ACS. I've applied with ACS in Apr in the same category as your's and awaiting a result. Just wanted to know how did they derive the educational qualification and work experience. Vic requires minimum 3 yrs exp I gz in this job code. 

Did you then load the ACS results when applying with Vic?
If I receive an assessment before July 1st and I apply with Vic right away, would that be helpful? What do you think?
Thanks for all the advise you can provide

Regards,
ozz


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Amit, congrats on your +ve assessment from ACS. I've applied with ACS in Apr in the same category as your's and awaiting a result. Just wanted to know how did they derive the educational qualification and work experience. Vic requires minimum 3 yrs exp I gz in this job code.
> 
> Did you then load the ACS results when applying with Vic?
> If I receive an assessment before July 1st and I apply with Vic right away, would that be helpful? What do you think?
> ...


Hey Ozz...deriving the educational qualification is quite simple as they compare the bachelors degree to their equivalent in AQF. I m sure you must have mentioned all your work experience in your acs application. If you have mentioned multiple jobs, they will go through the evidence provided for each job and provide an outcome whether the job skills are suitable under 135112. Acs assessment is required at the time of applying SMS with Victoria. Applying before 1st July wouldn't help much as there is no change in the occupational ceilings for the group 1351. ...cheers


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Amit, did you get your result for SS for Victoria?

ozz


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Amit, did you get your result for SS for Victoria?
> 
> ozz


Not yet. I hope i get it by Mid July.


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Ozz....just received my SS yesterday. Would be lodging the application in a day or two.


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Amit, did you get your result for SS for Victoria?
> 
> ozz


Hi Amit, thz great news! Congrats!:clap2:

Regards,
ozz


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

*ICT project manager*

Hi folks,

I need your expert advise. My 6 years experience as ICT PM is equated to 2 years skilled experience by ACS in jul 2013. 

I am shocked but I want to know if DIAC calculates point based on ACS report or they will look at my reference letters and other evidences to take it as 6 years experience and grant me 10 points ?

What's your opinion.

Adee




ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Amit, congrats on your +ve assessment from ACS. I've applied with ACS in Apr in the same category as your's and awaiting a result. Just wanted to know how did they derive the educational qualification and work experience. Vic requires minimum 3 yrs exp I gz in this job code.
> 
> Did you then load the ACS results when applying with Vic?
> If I receive an assessment before July 1st and I apply with Vic right away, would that be helpful? What do you think?
> ...


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

adee said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I need your expert advise. My 6 years experience as ICT PM is equated to 2 years skilled experience by ACS in jul 2013.
> 
> ...


Adee, 
DIAC will count your experience as 2 years relevant to the ANZSCO code. I believe that would be equivalent to 5 points. That should not be a major issue as you can cover up for the points based on your age, IELTS, etc. However, if you are seeking Victoria SS, it would be difficult as 135112 requires a minimum experience of 3 years. My suggestion is rework on your ACS assessment to get the entire 6 years of experience as closely related to the nominated occupation. 
Others please advise!!
Amit


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks amit.

Well with 2 years I am standing no where. I am getting 0 marks but still I have 60 marks assuming 5 marks for state migration. 

I have studied immigration booklet 6 thoroughly and they don't mention anything to follow ACS while recording experience. All they ask is to record experience and answer a question in yes or no whether experience is related to nominated occupation or not. So in my case my experience is related and in the same occupation for 6 years.

So can I go a head?

Regards
Adnan


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Adnan,
My apologies. Yeah you need a minimum of 3 years exp to get 5 points. 
The letter from ACS mentions which jobs (assuming you have multiple job experience) are related to the nominated occupation. My understanding is that the same data needs to be entered in the EOI and select a yes or No accordingly. I may be wrong but thats what i did. You might feel that the job is closely related but based on your ACS assessment, they think otherwise. 
Anyways you have nothing to lose so might as well try that.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi amit

Well I have experience in one job since 6 years which I got assessed. All of thr experience nis post qualification.
Does it sound good that part of my experience in the same occupaton iss rated as skilled and part is not.

ACS should go case by case. They take 3 months to evaluate but comes up with strange things like this.

My qualification is ICT and my nominated occupation is in ICT. Although not directly related but it is a career path somebody choose from technical to management so does that mean u r not technical any more or u r not manager any more.

Anyway lets see. Did u try calling DIAC?


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

adee said:


> Hi amit
> 
> Well I have experience in one job since 6 years which I got assessed. All of thr experience nis post qualification.
> Does it sound good that part of my experience in the same occupaton iss rated as skilled and part is not.
> ...


You should not have shown multiple profiles on a single job. Instead you should had tried to put in only those skills under the ANZSCO code for which you are seeking state sponsorship. 
I am not sure why i need to call up DIAC. I have already lodged my visa and awaiting a CO. Seems everything is on track till now.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi.. I have also got assessed for ICT project manager from ACS and equated to 8 yrs exp in PM, i have overall 10+ years of experience. 

had applied for SS from WA and got the approval and invite last week. I am preparing for visa application right now and have couple of questions around it.

@Amit, have you applied for the visa already? could you please help me with the process. I am confused about PCC and Meds - do we need to provide it immediately with the visa application? what all documents you are uploading with the application? all certified copies?

any help would be appreciated!


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

raj333 said:


> Hi.. I have also got assessed for ICT project manager from ACS and equated to 8 yrs exp in PM, i have overall 10+ years of experience.
> 
> had applied for SS from WA and got the approval and invite last week. I am preparing for visa application right now and have couple of questions around it.
> 
> ...


To answer your queries, yes I have lodged the visa application already. The application process is quite simple. You cannot do your Meds until you have lodged your application. PCC needs to be conducted for all countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months. My suggestion is start with your PCC ASAP. You never know how long it will take for PCC in India. Documents do not need to be certified copies is you are uploading colour scanned copies. Its basically the same set of documents that you must have provided ACS except for your marriage certificate (if any)


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

amitgupte said:


> To answer your queries, yes I have lodged the visa application already. The application process is quite simple. You cannot do your Meds until you have lodged your application. PCC needs to be conducted for all countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months. My suggestion is start with your PCC ASAP. You never know how long it will take for PCC in India. Documents do not need to be certified copies is you are uploading colour scanned copies. Its basically the same set of documents that you must have provided ACS except for your marriage certificate (if any)



Thanks Amit! I thought I need to have PCC and meds while I apply for visa application. have already started processing for PCC, hopefully will get it this week.

I think apart from Marriage certificate, I think we also need to upload form 16/ITR, salary slip/bank statement right? also online bank statement will do or need it certified from bank. I do not have the salary slip from my last company (2002-2003), will that be ok or I need to provide it.


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

All the other documents relating to your income is not specifically required. It depends on the CO whether he wants them or not. My sugeestion, keep it handy but no need to upload as of yet.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Amit

After visa invitation, are we asked to uoload meds and pcc? These two jobs are time taking and above that you cant do them in advance. As you have to undergo medical checkups by selected medical professionals and for pcc jn some countries you need a letter from immigration itself.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

amitgupte said:


> All the other documents relating to your income is not specifically required. It depends on the CO whether he wants them or not. My sugeestion, keep it handy but no need to upload as of yet.



thanks... how much time it takes for CO assignment after visa application?


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

amitgupte said:


> All the other documents relating to your income is not specifically required. It depends on the CO whether he wants them or not. My sugeestion, keep it handy but no need to upload as of yet.


Amit,

one more thing, could you please apprise me the alternate document we can produce against letter from current employers stating roles and responsibilities and duration. 
I do have a letter from my current employer stating my roles and responsibilities but thats dated Dec 2012 which I used for ACS, can I upload the same letter? unfortunately I cannot get that letter now, as my mgr has changed from then. 

will a certified copy from my senior colleague will do?


----------



## Nymous (Apr 8, 2012)

raj333 said:


> Hi.. I have also got assessed for ICT project manager from ACS and equated to 8 yrs exp in PM, i have overall 10+ years of experience.
> 
> had applied for SS from WA and got the approval and invite last week. I am preparing for visa application right now and have couple of questions around it.
> 
> ...


Raj333, were you assessed by ACS before April 2013 or after April when the new rules came into affect? If you don't mind could please tell me the job titles you have held till now and which one(s) did ACS not consider. I am also planning to apply for assessment for ICT project manager. Thanks.


----------



## Nymous (Apr 8, 2012)

adee said:


> Hi amit
> 
> Well I have experience in one job since 6 years which I got assessed. All of thr experience nis post qualification.
> Does it sound good that part of my experience in the same occupaton iss rated as skilled and part is not.
> ...


Hello Adee,

You've mentioned that your qualification is ICT, is it a Bachelors in Computer Sci & Engg or something else? Have you made any further progress?


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

amitgupte said:


> Hey Ozz...deriving the educational qualification is quite simple as they compare the bachelors degree to their equivalent in AQF. I m sure you must have mentioned all your work experience in your acs application. If you have mentioned multiple jobs, they will go through the evidence provided for each job and provide an outcome whether the job skills are suitable under 135112. Acs assessment is required at the time of applying SMS with Victoria. Applying before 1st July wouldn't help much as there is no change in the occupational ceilings for the group 1351. ...cheers


Hi Amit,

I got my ACS assessment today and it is +ve. They have given 4 years as ICT project management experience post my masters degree. They also assessed the masters as equivalent. 

I have a query on the partner related questions on DIAC EOI.
I intend to take my spouse later (since her profession is not listed in ANZSCO); which means she would apply through the partner dependant visa route. I think it is subclass 309. Those questions are;
You have dependent family member add to your application in future – YES/NO
You will add your spouse in future application – YES/NO

Should I be selecting yes or No?


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Amit,

I'm in the process to lodge SS. I'm a bit confused if I should be entering the position or the job role in my resume when uploading to Vic. My ACS copy mentions my job role (which I entered during my application with ACS). For eg. a position may be like Senior Manager, and the job role would denote something like Senior Project Manager. 
Since Vic asks to upload both the resume and the ACS copy, should I stick to the ACS one (job role) or should I enter what shows on my sal slip (designation)? Just found this part a bit tricky

Regards,
ozz


----------



## Nymous (Apr 8, 2012)

*Congratulations*



ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment today and it is +ve. They have given 4 years as ICT project management experience post my masters degree. They also assessed the masters as equivalent.
> 
> ...


Hello Ozzman,

Congratulations on the +ve assessment! Were any years deducted from your total experience? What is your masters in? Thanks.


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

@Adee: Once you have lodged the application you will be asked to upload the Meds and PCC. Meds are usually completed in a day as hospitals have e health facilities. Regarding the PCC, well I did not have to show any letter from immigration to obtain PCC for any of the countries. May be the situation is different for you.

@Raj: SLA says 5 weeks for CO to be allotted from the date of visa application. 
You can use the same document. I do not see any reason why that shouldnt work. Salary slip and bank account statements can confirm your employment till date. But ideally roles and responsibilities are not needed to be shown. A simple letter from your employer can confirm your employment. Certified copy from your senior should help if its notary signed or signed from some other legal entity. 

@Ozz:I am not sure about subclass 309. I had added my spouse in my application but did not claim points. 
I think it shouldnt make any big difference. I had put in my position (designation) in the SS application.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nymous said:


> Raj333, were you assessed by ACS before April 2013 or after April when the new rules came into affect? If you don't mind could please tell me the job titles you have held till now and which one(s) did ACS not consider. I am also planning to apply for assessment for ICT project manager. Thanks.


Nymous,
yes I got assessed before April 2013, my title was Manager-SQA Engineering. I am in this company for past nine years now. for my previous company the title was Software Test Engineer which they didn't consider as relevant.
title is important, but what roles and responsibilities you have counts more than the title as title can vary from company to company.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

@Raj: SLA says 5 weeks for CO to be allotted from the date of visa application. 
You can use the same document. I do not see any reason why that shouldnt work. Salary slip and bank account statements can confirm your employment till date. But ideally roles and responsibilities are not needed to be shown. A simple letter from your employer can confirm your employment. Certified copy from your senior should help if its notary signed or signed from some other legal entity. 


thanks Amit! that really helps. I have added my wife in my application but not as an applicant. what all documents of her needs to be submitted? similar as mine?


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nymous said:


> Hello Ozzman,
> 
> Congratulations on the +ve assessment! Were any years deducted from your total experience? What is your masters in? Thanks.


Hi Nymous, all the years I quoted were found to be relevant to the job code but they did mention only the years after my Masters could be used to claim points (which is 4 years)
I hold a masters in information systems.

Regards,
ozzman


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Guys,
for applying visa do we need to submit any additional forms or its only online form. what are form 1221, form 80 for? do we need to provide these forms too for applicant and other dependants?

appreciate any information around this.


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Amit,

I see u've got through your PCC/MED process. How many days did it take for your PCC? 
Is it true we have apply at the Passport office? Could you share the documents required for PCC? Did you and your partner apply together for PCC?


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I see u've got through your PCC/MED process. How many days did it take for your PCC?
> Is it true we have apply at the Passport office? Could you share the documents required for PCC? Did you and your partner apply together for PCC?


Hi Ozz,
Yes I have completed my PCC/MED. I had to get my PCC from 2 different countries as i do not stay in India. I had to get it done for my wife and myself through the Indian high commission here. But recently i got my mother's pcc as she was included in the visa. She got her PCC is a few hours. You need to go to the passport seva kendra near your place. Go to passportindia.gov.in/‎ you will get all information there. All you need is the printed copy of the form you would fill and your passport. 
Cheers


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

raj333 said:


> Guys,
> for applying visa do we need to submit any additional forms or its only online form. what are form 1221, form 80 for? do we need to provide these forms too for applicant and other dependants?
> 
> appreciate any information around this.


These forms are needed once you have lodged your application. You can upload them separately. 
These forms are needed for all applicants who are 18 years and above.


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All 

I have submitted my application for 135112 on 1st Aug 2013. . 

Any one submitted around the same time? 

I have 5 years of total exp in which all 5 years in project management. 

having Master degree. Planning to apply for VIc SS.

Any advise?

Thank you


----------



## vikas_arora80 (Jul 10, 2013)

amitgupte said:


> Hi there...I have undergone skills assessment from ACS for ICT Project manager. I received a +ve reply and I have applied for SS for Victoria.


When did you started your process AmitGupte? and when did you get your assessment and EOI done?


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

vikas_arora80 said:


> When did you started your process AmitGupte? and when did you get your assessment and EOI done?


Hi,
Please refer to my signature. 
Amit


----------



## vikas_arora80 (Jul 10, 2013)

amitgupte said:


> Hi,
> Please refer to my signature.
> Amit


Thank you Man !

What is "CO" with status awaiting?

-VA


----------



## vikas_arora80 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Average Salary of a Project Manager*

Hello Everyone,

What is the average Salary of a Project Manager in Australia in field of Information Technology? How hard it is to get a job ? I have 16 years of experience in IT and working as PM for 10 years.

Any job sites I can refer to?

Thank you in advance!

- VA


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

vikas_arora80 said:


> Thank you Man !
> 
> What is "CO" with status awaiting?
> 
> -VA


CO is case officer..the person who would be assessing your application. 
Amit


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

vikas_arora80 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> What is the average Salary of a Project Manager in Australia in field of Information Technology? How hard it is to get a job ? I have 16 years of experience in IT and working as PM for 10 years.
> 
> ...


Refer to seek.com.au. Most of the jobs advertised would have salary range mentioned. 
Finding a job could be tough i guess..its anytime better to have contacts. There was a post recently by some PM who mentioned he wasnt able to find a job for a month and half. You never know..luck plays an important role i guess
Amit


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

vikas_arora80 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> What is the average Salary of a Project Manager in Australia in field of Information Technology? How hard it is to get a job ? I have 16 years of experience in IT and working as PM for 10 years.
> 
> ...





amitgupte said:


> Refer to seek.com.au. Most of the jobs advertised would have salary range mentioned.
> Finding a job could be tough i guess..its anytime better to have contacts. There was a post recently by some PM who mentioned he wasnt able to find a job for a month and half. You never know..luck plays an important role i guess
> Amit


Hi Vikas. I was in this same position evaluating salaries and the question of whether finding a job is easy or not about a year back. At that time, I got the advice of checking in SEEK and what I saw in SEEK gave me a very incorrect picture or rather a half filled picture that needs the remaining bits and pieces to make out the entire picture. I agree with Amit that finding a job could be tough and depends on luck. There are some comments which some of us IT project managers have commented here in this link which will give you some perspective Best State for ICT Project Manager - Subclass 190

I am now almost three months here in Melbourne and yet to find placement as a PM or even a BA and I have 7 years PM experience with PMP certification. There are others as well with lots of certifications and lots more experience here who are yet to get jobs. This is not meant to discourage new applicants but I don't want you to have the wrong impression regarding the actual scenario like I had before coming here. Also some people can be very lucky in that they are able to land a job in a week. So it depends on luck like Amit said.


----------



## vikas_arora80 (Jul 10, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> Hi Vikas. I was in this same position evaluating salaries and the question of whether finding a job is easy or not about a year back. At that time, I got the advice of checking in SEEK and what I saw in SEEK gave me a very incorrect picture or rather a half filled picture that needs the remaining bits and pieces to make out the entire picture. I agree with Amit that finding a job could be tough and depends on luck. There are some comments which some of us IT project managers have commented here in this link which will give you some perspective Best State for ICT Project Manager - Subclass 190
> 
> I am now almost three months here in Melbourne and yet to find placement as a PM or even a BA and I have 7 years PM experience with PMP certification. There are others as well with lots of certifications and lots more experience here who are yet to get jobs. This is not meant to discourage new applicants but I don't want you to have the wrong impression regarding the actual scenario like I had before coming here. Also some people can be very lucky in that they are able to land a job in a week. So it depends on luck like Amit said.


Thank you cdpothen for a true picture,

Well, Once you get a job as a PM or BA - I am sure the things are much smoother as compared to being in India as Project / Program Manager. What do you think?

How much salary you have seen PMs are being paid - is it North of 100K AUD?

Thank you once again !


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for info really helpful


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

vikas_arora80 said:


> Thank you cdpothen for a true picture,
> 
> Well, Once you get a job as a PM or BA - I am sure the things are much smoother as compared to being in India as Project / Program Manager. What do you think?
> 
> ...


Your welcome Vikas.

Once you get a job as a PM or BA, things are definitely smoother here because all jobs offer excellent pay which is more than enough for the high living costs here. PM roles are usually in the range of 75K to 140K though there can be exceptions on the lower and higher side. BA roles are typically slightly lesser paying than PM roles unless its a rare specialty. The only troublespots in your career after getting your first job in Australia could be once you reach your fifties or the company starts outsourcing and your job gets affected.


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment today and it is +ve. They have given 4 years as ICT project management experience post my masters degree. They also assessed the masters as equivalent.
> 
> ...


Hi amit, is a co allocated to you now? How long has it taken for you from the time you paid the fees?


----------



## mghazal (Apr 23, 2013)

I could not find 135112 ICT Project Manager in Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) anyone know why? and how can I know what are the roles/duties and responsibilities required?


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

mghazal said:


> I could not find 135112 ICT Project Manager in Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) anyone know why? and how can I know what are the roles/duties and responsibilities required?


Hello Ghazal. I am not sure why you want to check in ASRI but this position is there in the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) on the immigration australia website.

Regarding roles and responsiblities, check in ACS website under ANZSCO Code Descriptions against PM ANZCO code. Hope that helps.


----------



## vikas_arora80 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Applying for PR with "ICT PM" but can work as Technical Consultant, possible ?*

Friends,

I have applied for ACS and eventually want to move to Australia. I have applied for ICT PM category but being hands on - can work as technical consultant as well. 

Would it be a problem with employer of contractor ? As papers will say "ICT Project Manager" ?

Please guide !

Thank you,

-V


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

vikas_arora80 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have applied for ACS and eventually want to move to Australia. I have applied for ICT PM category but being hands on - can work as technical consultant as well.
> 
> ...


It dosnt matter you can do any job you want once you are in Aus.


----------



## vikas_arora80 (Jul 10, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> It dosnt matter you can do any job you want once you are in Aus.


Thank you TOPGUN !


----------



## vikas_arora80 (Jul 10, 2013)

Agan said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my application for 135112 on 1st Aug 2013. .
> 
> ...


Hi Agan,

I have applied on 28th Aug, and the application is in stage 4. What is the status of your application? I have 14 years experience with 9 years and Project Manager.

Which stage your application is at?

.V.


----------



## vikas_arora80 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Is 135112 ACS Faster than others?*

Folks,

I have noticed that the ACS assessment for "135112" is faster than other streams, is it true or its just case to case basis?

Not saying just because I have applied for it ;-)

.V.


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

vikas_arora80 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have noticed that the ACS assessment for "135112" is faster than other streams, is it true or its just case to case basis?
> 
> ...


Not true. See my signature.


----------



## vikas_arora80 (Jul 10, 2013)

*ICT Project Managers from Delhi*

Hello everyone,

Please let all of know how many of us who already have and are planning to apply for ACS assessment for ANZ code of ICT Project Manager and belong to Delhi / NCR?

I am currently in Delhi

Thank you,

.V.


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Vikas,

I have 7 years of Experience in IT Project Management and i am submitting the documents for ACS assessement by Monday ( subclass 190 ICT project manager)

Balaji


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

vikas_arora80 said:


> Hi Agan,
> 
> I have applied on 28th Aug, and the application is in stage 4. What is the status of your application? I have 14 years experience with 9 years and Project Manager.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikas 

Mine is in stage 4 now. 

Keep you updated. I am from Singapore. 

Thanks


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

Agan said:


> Hi Vikas
> 
> Mine is in stage 4 now.
> 
> ...




Hi..

I have 7 years of experience in IT project management as Project coordinator, project Lead and Project head. But I don't have the designation of Project Manager and I'm planning to apply for ACS assessment for ICT Project manager. By any chance ,ACS will consider 7 years of experience??


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

The ACS would not consider all of your 7 yrs as ICT manager. 

Note: It is only my opinion


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

balaji_dayalan said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have 7 years of experience in IT project management as Project coordinator, project Lead and Project head. But I don't have the designation of Project Manager and I'm planning to apply for ACS assessment for ICT Project manager. By any chance ,ACS will consider 7 years of experience??



Hi Balaji, yes, you can apply for an assessment; the designation does not matter as long as you have mentioned roles and duties in a crisp way to ACS.

Regards,
ozz


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Balaji, yes, you can apply for an assessment; the designation does not matter as long as you have mentioned roles and duties in a crisp way to ACS.
> 
> Regards,
> ozz


ACS is only going to do only assessment .It will affect any scores related to my experience ?


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

balaji_dayalan said:


> ACS is only going to do only assessment .It will affect any scores related to my experience ?



As per my immigration consultant, they have given following scoring and recommended to go for ICT project Manager as my roles and responsibilities meeting their requirements.

1) My age - 30 points
2) B.E (CSE)- 15 points
3) Experience (7 years)- 10 points 
4) SS - 5 points
5) IELTS - 10 points*
* 7 in each band minimum

and I have submitted all related documents notarized by Notary public along with my Employer referral ( Project Manager roles and responsibilities )and all my experience from single employer.

please guide me thru your views please.


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment today and it is +ve. They have given 4 years as ICT project management experience post my masters degree. They also assessed the masters as equivalent.
> 
> ...


Hi ozz,

I am submitting my documents for ACS. Unfortunately I do not have my Master degree part time marksheet. Is it part time masters add points? If not, I can remove the master degree certificate and submit withmy bachelor engineering degree.


----------



## expatmem (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a similar situation as Balaji. I have approx 7.5 yrs of exp in IT and am currently playing the role of a PM. I want to apply for 135112 category. Just to check my eligibility, I asked one of the agents to do initial evaluation. The result they gave is as below:

Your Nominated Occupation is Software Engineer.
Currently Sponsoring State: Northern Territory.
ANZSCO Code & Job Description: 261313 – Software Engineer. :O

My experience is as below:
played the role of SE/SSE/Tech Analyst from Feb 2006 till June 2010.
project manager from Jul 2010 till present.

Can anyone please guide me whether I can apply for 135112 ICT project Manager or not?

Thanks,
Sunit


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

balaji_dayalan said:


> ACS is only going to do only assessment .It will affect any scores related to my experience ?


Hi Balaji, ACS assessment is a referral document for DIAC to assess experience and academic qualification. The report from ACS is a base reference to fill the EOI online as well as when applying with state for nomination. So ACS assessment helps derive the points you qualify in these two parameters.


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

expatmem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a similar situation as Balaji. I have approx 7.5 yrs of exp in IT and am currently playing the role of a PM. I want to apply for 135112 category. Just to check my eligibility, I asked one of the agents to do initial evaluation. The result they gave is as below:
> 
> ...


Hi Sunit, ICT Project Manager requires min. 3 years qualification with a score of 7 in each band in IELTS. 

So, yes, you can apply. Not sure why your consultant mentioned Northern Territory. I'm not sure which Northern territory state has ICT Project Manager as a job code?


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

balaji_dayalan said:


> Hi ozz,
> 
> I am submitting my documents for ACS. Unfortunately I do not have my Master degree part time marksheet. Is it part time masters add points? If not, I can remove the master degree certificate and submit withmy bachelor engineering degree.


Hi Balaji, it does not matter if the degree is Part time or full time. What matters is how many hours per week and years of instruction and education did you complete to meet AQF criteria. Marksheet or atleast the transcripts would be required since it helps ACS assess the authenticity of the course.

Else, you could try the 2nd option you mentioned.

Regards,
ozz


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi 
can some one pls guide how to present my papers for ACS for ICT project manager. I was promoted to PM role in 2005. In 2009 I tried a switch to Tech stream so my relievingletter from that compny shows my designation as Snr Tech Architect. In 2011 I switched to Tech PM role again - so in my current company my role is TEch and Change Manager. Will I end up confusing ACS ? Do we have to show relieving letters to support job history ? 

Pls guide me


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nish89 said:


> Hi
> can some one pls guide how to present my papers for ACS for ICT project manager. I was promoted to PM role in 2005. In 2009 I tried a switch to Tech stream so my relievingletter from that compny shows my designation as Snr Tech Architect. In 2011 I switched to Tech PM role again - so in my current company my role is TEch and Change Manager. Will I end up confusing ACS ? Do we have to show relieving letters to support job history ?
> 
> Pls guide me


Hi Nish89, you need to present details the way they are. ACS will assess them and provide a breakup in their report. Relieving letters are not required; please look up the document checklist provided in ACS instruction document.

Regards,
ozz


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Balaji, it does not matter if the degree is Part time or full time. What matters is how many hours per week and years of instruction and education did you complete to meet AQF criteria. Marksheet or atleast the transcripts would be required since it helps ACS assess the authenticity of the course.
> 
> Else, you could try the 2nd option you mentioned.
> 
> ...


hi ozz and other members

Thanks for the reply. I understand For BE 15 points and NO points for master degree if it is done in part time..
is it true?


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi ozz and other members,

Thanks for the reply.

I understand 15 points for BE and No points will be awarded if my Masters degree is done in part time. 

is it true?

regards
balaji


----------



## imanix (Apr 1, 2013)

vikas_arora80 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have noticed that the ACS assessment for "135112" is faster than other streams, is it true or its just case to case basis?
> 
> ...


I would disagree. I had applied very recently for the same to ACS.
My ACS took full 3 months, and the reply came 5 days after the 12 weeks mentioned SLA. I even had to send a reminder mail after the time period completed.


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

balaji_dayalan said:


> hi ozz and other members
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I understand For BE 15 points and NO points for master degree if it is done in part time..
> is it true?


Hi Balaji, as I mentioned earlier, it does not matter if it is part time or full time. If it meets the AQF criteria, you are eligible for the points. I hold a part-time degree and I secured those points

Regards,
ozz


----------



## expatmem (Sep 8, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Sunit, ICT Project Manager requires min. 3 years qualification with a score of 7 in each band in IELTS.
> 
> So, yes, you can apply. Not sure why your consultant mentioned Northern Territory. I'm not sure which Northern territory state has ICT Project Manager as a job code?


Hi Ozzman,

Thanks.. The consultant mentioned that I can apply for software Engineer for NT SS. I have just above 3 yrs of PM exp therefore I think I should be eligible for ICT Project Manager position. Can you please tell me where I can see the list of SOL for different states and their ceiling?
one more que, If I apply myself and my application is rejected by ACS, does this have any negative impact on my future applications? I am asking because I am thinking of applying on my own now.

Thanks,


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Balaji, as I mentioned earlier, it does not matter if it is part time or full time. If it meets the AQF criteria, you are eligible for the points. I hold a part-time degree and I secured those points
> 
> Regards,
> ozz


HI Ozz,

Thanks for the information.

I do not know why my immigration consultant told "Master degree, partime in India" doesnt give additional score for me.
Any way i will check with her.

Regards,
D.Balaji


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

expatmem said:


> Hi Ozzman,
> 
> Thanks.. The consultant mentioned that I can apply for software Engineer for NT SS. I have just above 3 yrs of PM exp therefore I think I should be eligible for ICT Project Manager position. Can you please tell me where I can see the list of SOL for different states and their ceiling?
> one more que, If I apply myself and my application is rejected by ACS, does this have any negative impact on my future applications? I am asking because I am thinking of applying on my own now.
> ...


Hi Expatmem, the SOL list for different states can be found in the POST section on the home page of this forum. If your application is rejected, you are debarred from applying for a specific period - I think it is 6 months. There is no reason why you cannot apply on your own since DIAC process is extremely streamlined and user friendly (99% is online). To top it, you save your hard-earned money too!
All the best!
ozzman


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

balaji_dayalan said:


> As per my immigration consultant, they have given following scoring and recommended to go for ICT project Manager as my roles and responsibilities meeting their requirements.
> 
> 1) My age - 30 points
> 2) B.E (CSE)- 15 points
> ...



Hi,

I have submitted my documents for ACS. 

what are the next steps involved.???


----------



## expatmem (Sep 8, 2013)

balaji_dayalan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my documents for ACS.
> 
> what are the next steps involved.???


Hi Balaji,

Can I contact you? I am also in the process of collating documents to file for ACS and want to clarify some doubts.

Thanks


----------



## expatmem (Sep 8, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Expatmem, the SOL list for different states can be found in the POST section on the home page of this forum. If your application is rejected, you are debarred from applying for a specific period - I think it is 6 months. There is no reason why you cannot apply on your own since DIAC process is extremely streamlined and user friendly (99% is online). To top it, you save your hard-earned money too!
> All the best!
> ozzman


Thanks Ozzman for answering my ques.


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

HI Ozz,

Have you applied for SS in Victoria? and what is the experience requirements ?


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Nymous, all the years I quoted were found to be relevant to the job code but they did mention only the years after my Masters could be used to claim points (which is 4 years)
> I hold a masters in information systems.
> 
> Regards,
> ozzman


HI ozz,

I have 2 questions from my side

1)I under stand you have done Masters. Is that in Parttime or Regular?

2)I have 6 year 10 months overall IT project Management experience in which all 6 years 10 months i am handling the roles and responsibilites of Project Manager but my designation is NOT project Manager . Is is the Designation plays a vital role OR the roles i have performed in my overall experience play a vital role?


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

balaji_dayalan said:


> HI ozz,
> 
> I have 2 questions from my side
> 
> ...



Balaji,

your roles and responsibilities will matter more than the designation, as different companies have different designations. 
give you my example: my designation is Manager - SQA Engineering but I have been assessed under ICT Project manager as relevant.
I did produce a experience letter from my current company stating the roles and responsibilities.

also I did PGDCM (2 yrs full time course) and ACS has accessed it equivalent to AQF graduate diploma with major in computing.

I hope this helps. cheers


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

expatmem said:


> Hi Balaji,
> 
> Can I contact you? I am also in the process of collating documents to file for ACS and want to clarify some doubts.
> 
> Thanks


I have received the following ACS status

Date Received
16-September-2013
Event Type
Skills
Status
With assessor


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .

thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum especially "Amitgupte", it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated! 

I am planning to reach Perth towards mid Jan, started with job search remotely never know might get lucky . 

anyone else moving to Perth around the same time? it would be nice to catch up.

hope to see you sometime in Australia!

cheers, 
Rajat Saxena


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Hi need some info - Puneite*

Hi Rajat,

I too am applying from Pune for ICT Project Manager. Can I contact you on email or cell if you dont mind pls?

I need pointers towards agents - if you applied via one, plus chances of PM in Oz.

thanks
Nish



raj333 said:


> Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .
> 
> thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum especially "Amitgupte", it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated!
> 
> ...


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nish89 said:


> Hi Rajat,
> 
> I too am applying from Pune for ICT Project Manager. Can I contact you on email or cell if you dont mind pls?
> 
> ...


Hi Nish,

sure you can contact me at 9822371193 or rajats79 at yahoo co in.
which State sponsorship you had and have you already got the grant?

regards,
Rajat


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

raj333 said:


> Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .
> 
> thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum especially "Amitgupte", it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Congrats Rajat !!!


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> Congrats Rajat !!!


thanks buddy!


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

can some one urgently guide me if Masters Computer Science (Bachelors Comp Science ) Pune University certification is recognized by ACS? Apart from these I already have PMI PMP.
IF any one in forum with similar experience can point me to the best approach it will be great help.
I have my reference letters for experience as PM arranged already.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Nish89 said:


> can some one urgently guide me if Masters Computer Science (Bachelors Comp Science ) Pune University certification is recognized by ACS?


As per my knowledge your degree would be recognised as ICT major but will deduct 2 yrs.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nish89 said:


> can some one urgently guide me if Masters Computer Science (Bachelors Comp Science ) Pune University certification is recognized by ACS? Apart from these I already have PMI PMP.
> IF any one in forum with similar experience can point me to the best approach it will be great help.
> I have my reference letters for experience as PM arranged already.


Nish,

yes it will be recognized as master degree with major in computing, as my post graduate diploma (2yr FT) was assessed comparable to graduate diploma with major in computing. 

submit all the bachelor and masters degree certificates you possess.

cheers,


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

Fanish said:


> As per my knowledge your degree would be recognised as ICT major but will deduct 2 yrs.


Hi Fannish
thanks for your response. 2 years deducted from experience ? My base qualification is Bachelors CompScience

Regards
Nisreen


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

raj333 said:


> Nish,
> 
> yes it will be recognized as master degree with major in computing, as my post graduate diploma (2yr FT) was assessed comparable to graduate diploma with major in computing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Raj. Yep will submit.


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

raj333 said:


> Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .
> 
> thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum especially "Amitgupte", it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated!
> 
> ...



Hey Rajat..congrats..and no problems man. I have got my letter as well. Feels good.


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

amitgupte said:


> Hey Rajat..congrats..and no problems man. I have got my letter as well. Feels good.


Hi Amit,

Congrats!!! Time to celebrate :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Just a query, why did it take so long?

Regards,
Oswald


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Nish89 said:


> Hi Fannish thanks for your response. 2 years deducted


This is as per last change to the ACS rules.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

amitgupte said:


> Hey Rajat..congrats..and no problems man. I have got my letter as well. Feels good.



congrats man... njoy!


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Congrats!!! Time to celebrate :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...



Hey thanks man..i have absolutely no idea why it took so long. The only solace i can draw is I got a direct grant without having to communicate with the CO. 
All the best
Amit


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Also,


I'll be applying to ACS by early next month as after this month I will complete 2 years as Project Manager. And that's all I have to show to ACS. So yeah I don't intend to claim any pts for my work- experience as you clearly see I cannot.

At the moment I think, I'll get
30 pts -Age
10 pts - IELTS
15 pts - qualification(BBA from India and MSc in IT from England with PRINCE 2 Practitioner certificate) 
5 pts -State sponsorship 

Now what is the minimum amount of years of experience I need to have to be able to claim 15 pts for qualification!? 

Would 2 years as PM be alright for applying to both Western Australia SS and South Australia SS or at least 3 years are required!?

Please advise what you guys think if my case...

Again veterans like anilgupte and others who have got a grant, could you tell me what is chances of this Occupation code -ICT Project Manager reaching its ceiling/ or simply turning to not available status in the coming months!? I'm sure you guys started looking to apply may be around this time last year, so just want to know things look last year at this time and if I can learn any kind if trend as such from that...


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> I'll be applying to ACS by early next month as after this month I will complete 2 years as Project Manager. And that's all I have to show to ACS. So yeah I don't intend to claim any pts for my work- experience as you clearly see I cannot.
> ...


If you are going to show up 2 years as a PM, the chances are that SS might be refused ( i may be wrong) I understand that each state requires minimum years of work experience in a particular field and I have seen most of the states requiring 3 years of work experience. You need minimum 8 years to claim 15 points for your work experience. However, these 8 years should be related to a particular ANZSCO code and endorsed by ACS. 
The chances of ICT PM reaching its ceiling is impossible. So far only 46 people have been granted a visa while the ceiling is set to 2760.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*With Regards to Reaching the Ceiling Possibility,*
Look here SkillSelect under reports, First I wanted to apply under ANZSCO 2252 - ICT Sales Representative where you can see clearly the limit is set to 900 so this year. But guess what? South Australia being the only one looking to provide state sponsorship visa with this ANZSCO have changed its Availability against this code to - Special Conditions Apply. Look https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data 

Really couldn't believe my eyes, since I notice it going from High Availability to Medium Availability to Low Availability and to finally Special Conditions Apply just in a weeks time. Isn't that ridiculous? I mean why there these states don't display their ceiling status just like skillselect updates.

Similarly, I'm just a bit tensed anything could happen to any ANZSCO code you apply for.

*Regarding Minimum Experience Required for to apply for PM * 
South Australia Clearly states under Work Experience here https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 _The general requirement is one year of skilled work experience in the past three years._

Now just because for ACS to assess your degree as ICT Major so they can give you 15 pts I need atleast 2 years of work experience in the role closely related to the chosen ANZSCO. So I waited for these 2 years to complete. Same thing with applying for ICT PM for SS Western Australia. Unlike Victoria that has specifically mentioned against this ANZSCO code(ICT 135112) list on their website that a minimum of 3 years of experience is required to meet the minimum criteria of work experience eligibility to apply for SS Victoria.

Now please enlighten me if I missed/overlooked something gravely important while looking at things in this manner.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

gchabs said:


> *With Regards to Reaching the Ceiling Possibility,*
> Look here SkillSelect under reports, First I wanted to apply under ANZSCO 2252 - ICT Sales Representative where you can see clearly the limit is set to 900 so this year. But guess what? South Australia being the only one looking to provide state sponsorship visa with this ANZSCO have changed its Availability against this code to - Special Conditions Apply. Look https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
> 
> Really couldn't believe my eyes, since I notice it going from High Availability to Medium Availability to Low Availability and to finally Special Conditions Apply just in a weeks time. Isn't that ridiculous? I mean why there these states don't display their ceiling status just like skillselect updates.
> ...


While you read the second bit of my previous message, I want to reiterate to you, I'm not worried about claiming any pts for work experience. Rather aim is just to get ACS to approve my qualification as ICT Major for which I believe they look for atleast 2 years of experience to go alongwith your highly relevant degree.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

amitgupte said:


> Hey Rajat..congrats..and no problems man. I have got my letter as well. Feels good.


Congrats Amit !!!


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

*2 year deduction*



Fanish said:


> This is as per last change to the ACS rules.


Hi folks

2 years are deducted from overall experience - that is the years immed following your degree? Or from PM experience ?

I have 15 years exp including 8 yrs PM exp, so which will be under the knife?

I am relying on the 15 points for experience


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nish89 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> 2 years are deducted from overall experience - that is the years immed following your degree? Or from PM experience ?
> 
> ...



Hi Nish, the years are counted post your last degree.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Nish89 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> 2 years are deducted from overall experience - that is the years immed following your degree? Or from PM experience ?
> 
> ...


Hi Nish89,

We can never be sure until we apply but I think from http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
I understand that 2 years will be deducted from the relevant ANZSCO code experience that is ICT PM experience.


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

amitgupte -> Do you mind sharing your email/contact details on my mail id [email protected]?

I sail in the same boat and would wish to have a personal chat before proceeding ahead.


----------



## rocky38 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello,

I too am considering to apply under ICT manager category. I need some advice from you all.
I have total 11 years of experience and for the last 7 years my roles and responsibilities are of a Project manager.

My designation in my current organization is "IT Ops/Support Analyst". Please advice if my experience will be considered under ICT project manager category or not. Is designation important for applying under ICT manager category.

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Mannarizvi (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Guys, we are also applying for ICT business manager post, atleast my husband is. can you tell us which state would be the best top apply in? we have got out ielts score and need to apply for assessment right now.

Someone said that applying for WA will get us more chances of being invited since its less populated. but will it have job opportunities? 
confused...


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

rocky38 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I too am considering to apply under ICT manager category. I need some advice from you all.
> I have total 11 years of experience and for the last 7 years my roles and responsibilities are of a Project manager.
> ...


Hi 

The designation does not matter. as long as your company can provide a letter (in the company letter head) with your day-today roles and responsibility as a project manager, it is fins. 

No one here is able to advise you whether your exp will be considered as IT manager other than ACS. 

Apply for it. 

Thank s


----------



## rocky38 (Oct 25, 2013)

Agan said:


> Hi
> 
> The designation does not matter. as long as your company can provide a letter (in the company letter head) with your day-today roles and responsibility as a project manager, it is fins.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Agan. I have checked with my current organization and they declined to provide any company letters for personal use. 

I believe I have to file a statutory declaration from one of my colleagues. 
Has anyone experienced this situation before.


----------



## Agan (Jul 31, 2013)

rocky38 said:


> Thanks a lot Agan. I have checked with my current organization and they declined to provide any company letters for personal use.
> 
> I believe I have to file a statutory declaration from one of my colleagues.
> Has anyone experienced this situation before.


Hi 

I applied for ICT Project Manager on 1st Aug got my result on 14 Nov 2013. 

I have bachelor degree in computer engineering and master degree in computer engineering. both were considered as equal to ausi degree. my total work exp is 5 years as PROJECT MANAGER all are after my master degree. 

They have deducted 4 years from my overall experience. 

When I write to them, they have mentioned that "As your Qualification was assessed as not relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience which was completed in August 2012."

I am wondering why they considered this as not relevant. 

Any one can advise?


----------



## GurgaonCouple (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,
I have got +ve skill assessment for ICT project manager and have submitted EOI for Victoria with 65 points. 

Can seniors help me with current time lines, success rates and other state options for sponsorship.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Just wanted to share a happy news. I finally got a IT job as a Systems Analyst. Had been struggling with the job at the Indian restaurant and finances and thanks to God everything has worked out. Its not a project management job and its more of a development/support role but I am more than happy. Thanks to all the folks on the forum who supported me with your kind words, thoughts and prayers through this trying and terrible time.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

cdpothen said:


> Just wanted to share a happy news. I finally got a IT job as a Systems Analyst. Had been struggling with the job at the Indian restaurant and finances and thanks to God everything has worked out. Its not a project management job and its more of a development/support role but I am more than happy. Thanks to all the folks on the forum who supported me with your kind words, thoughts and prayers through this trying and terrible time.


 I am very happy to hear that!!!! Congrats buddy!!!! You will have a wonderful career ahead and i wish you will get back to your desired track soon.


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

cdpothen said:


> Just wanted to share a happy news. I finally got a IT job as a Systems Analyst. Had been struggling with the job at the Indian restaurant and finances and thanks to God everything has worked out. Its not a project management job and its more of a development/support role but I am more than happy. Thanks to all the folks on the forum who supported me with your kind words, thoughts and prayers through this trying and terrible time.


Congrats buddy! Do well!

Regards,
ozzman


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

congrats buddy!


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks folks for all the wishes !


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

*WA needs Job offer for PR190. ICT Project manager ?*

Hi all,

Western Australia needs a job offer for ICT PM if it comes under CSOL ( under schedule 2) for PR 190?

please confirm..

thanks,
balaji


----------



## Hari2001 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am also planning to file my skill assessment under ICT Project Manager. I am a certified PMP practitioner. Basic details about myself,
- B.E. (Mechanical)
- M.Tech (Design – Machines)
- total experience 10 years
- IT Experience 8.5 hrs (7 years in TCS and 1.5 years in an Australian company’s captive unit in India)
- PMP and ITIL certified
- Age 33+
Please help me to understand whether there is any chance to get required points (60) and +ve skill assessment. 

Thanks in advance,
Hari2001


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

Finally got the grant yesterday!!!
Want to thank everyone on this post and in the forum for their extremely valuable inputs and support to other members. May God bless and best wishes for those seeking a grant!

Regards,
ozzman


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

ozzman6154 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got the grant yesterday!!!
> Want to thank everyone on this post and in the forum for their extremely valuable inputs and support to other members. May God bless and best wishes for those seeking a grant!
> ...



Congrats buddy!


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

GurgaonCouple said:


> Hi,
> I have got +ve skill assessment for ICT project manager and have submitted EOI for Victoria with 65 points.
> 
> Can seniors help me with current time lines, success rates and other state options for sponsorship.


65 points in decent enough. Though your state sponsorship is the biggest hurdle. my SS took approximately 10 weeks and my Visa grant took another 12 weeks. But at the end everything turned out good.


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

balaji_dayalan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Western Australia needs a job offer for ICT PM if it comes under CSOL ( under schedule 2) for PR 190?
> 
> ...


Hi balaji, have you received any clarifications or concrete info on this query?


----------



## amitgupte (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey congratulations



cdpothen said:


> Just wanted to share a happy news. I finally got a IT job as a Systems Analyst. Had been struggling with the job at the Indian restaurant and finances and thanks to God everything has worked out. Its not a project management job and its more of a development/support role but I am more than happy. Thanks to all the folks on the forum who supported me with your kind words, thoughts and prayers through this trying and terrible time.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

hi guys if anyone is still waiting can they share the CV in victoria format please its very urgent


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

noobrex said:


> hi guys if anyone is still waiting can they share the CV in victoria format please its very urgent


Anyone


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

Any latest update on which state is sponsoring ICT Project Manager? I did a search back in Mar14 and only found below state which sponsor this ANZCO. There are WA, SA & Vic. All required IELTS with band 7 each. WA also recently announce band 7 each requirement for this.


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

FrederickP said:


> Any latest update on which state is sponsoring ICT Project Manager? I did a search back in Mar14 and only found below state which sponsor this ANZCO. There are WA, SA & Vic. All required IELTS with band 7 each. WA also recently announce band 7 each requirement for this.


WA requires IELTS score of 6, as I verified from their site. However, they have a stringent condition of producing a 1-year full-time contract/job offer, which sounds very wierd and virtually impossible.

QLD also accepts IELTS score of 6 in all bands. However, they have stopped accepting SS nomination for this year. So, you need to wait until Jul 1.

Surprisingly, NSW do not accept 135112 code


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

noobrex said:


> Anyone


Hi,

Hope this helps

Chronological Curriculum Vitae - Live in Victoria

Regards,
ozzman


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

rits101 said:


> WA requires IELTS score of 6, as I verified from their site. However, they have a stringent condition of producing a 1-year full-time contract/job offer, which sounds very wierd and virtually impossible.
> 
> QLD also accepts IELTS score of 6 in all bands. However, they have stopped accepting SS nomination for this year. So, you need to wait until Jul 1.
> 
> Surprisingly, NSW do not accept 135112 code


For ICT Project Manager, since it is classified as Group 1 - Managers, WA required 7 for all bands in IELTS.

"International English Language Testing System score of at least seven in all bands or Occupational English Test score of at least B in all bands for ANZSCO4 Major Occupation Groups 1 – Managers and 2 – Professionals;"


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

FrederickP said:


> For ICT Project Manager, since it is classified as Group 1 - Managers, WA required 7 for all bands in IELTS.
> 
> "International English Language Testing System score of at least seven in all bands or Occupational English Test score of at least B in all bands for ANZSCO4 Major Occupation Groups 1 – Managers and 2 – Professionals;"


Thanks for highlighting this info. I believe this was recently updated by WA couple of months ago.

In such cases, only state, as per current visibility, is ACT accepting overall 7 score (with Speaking band >= 7). As of today this occupation is CLOSED and is expected to open in Jul. I am eagerly waiting for July for ACT updates with regards to IELTS score and availability of our occupation code.


----------



## Rajguha (May 27, 2014)

What is the best possible way to go for a skill assessment. Can we do it ourselves or do we have to employ any consultant. Heard it is a bit tricky.

I have just managed to get 60 points including the state sponsorship of 5 points for ICT project manager.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

The entire process is not tricky, provided you don't have any exceptional issues.

Can you let us know your points break-up



Rajguha said:


> What is the best possible way to go for a skill assessment. Can we do it ourselves or do we have to employ any consultant. Heard it is a bit tricky.
> 
> I have just managed to get 60 points including the state sponsorship of 5 points for ICT project manager.


----------



## pieterfan (May 29, 2014)

*Does ACS assessment affect state nomination?*

I had my skill assessment from ACS which was positive. I have around 5 years 10 months experience as "ICT Project Manager (135112)". Of this they have deducted four years for suitability criteria and I am left with only 1 year 10 months which I know is not sufficient to claim points in migration test. However, does this also mean that for State Sponsorship, only 1 year 10 months will be considered. Or do they consider my full 5 years 10 months experience for state nomination? If they do not consider this full experience, then my positive ACS assessment is as good as useless as all the states have a minimum 3 year work experience requirement for state nomination and "ICT Project Manager" can only be applied with state nomination even if I have the requisite points otherwise.


----------



## Rajguha (May 27, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> The entire process is not tricky, provided you don't have any exceptional issues.
> 
> Can you let us know your points break-up


This is my points distribution in my eligibility report given by Y-axis

Age-15, English Language( R,S,L-8, W-7)-10, Overseas Qualification- 15. Overseas Experience-15.State Sponsorship-5. Totalling -60.

I dont want to spend a lakh or so on the consultatnts as my case seems to be without any exceptions. My PM skills, am told, falls under the sponsored category of 190. How do I go ahead taking up the case on my own.


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

*State that sponsor 135112 from 01 Jul 2014 onward*

Wondering if anyone has any insight of which state is going to sponsor 135112 from 01 Jul 2014 onwards? How about their IELTS requirement?

As of Apr 2014, only 3 states were sponsoring 135112 and they are WA, SA & Vic. All of them required IELTS of 7 band each. WA doesn't have this IELTS requirement before but now they do.


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

FrederickP said:


> Wondering if anyone has any insight of which state is going to sponsor 135112 from 01 Jul 2014 onwards? How about their IELTS requirement?
> 
> As of Apr 2014, only 3 states were sponsoring 135112 and they are WA, SA & Vic. All of them required IELTS of 7 band each. WA doesn't have this IELTS requirement before but now they do.


Use this following link to assist you in finding out which state will sponsor

ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa

Regarding IELTS , you better off trying to score 7 in all bands under General test not academic , if not you wont be able to claim 10 pts to help make out the minimum 60 required.


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

gkvithia said:


> Use this following link to assist you in finding out which state will sponsor
> 
> ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa
> 
> Regarding IELTS , you better off trying to score 7 in all bands under General test not academic , if not you wont be able to claim 10 pts to help make out the minimum 60 required.


Thanks Gkvithia.

Will pay close attention from 01 Jul onwards.


----------



## ozzman6154 (Dec 29, 2012)

pieterfan said:


> I had my skill assessment from ACS which was positive. I have around 5 years 10 months experience as "ICT Project Manager (135112)". Of this they have deducted four years for suitability criteria and I am left with only 1 year 10 months which I know is not sufficient to claim points in migration test. However, does this also mean that for State Sponsorship, only 1 year 10 months will be considered. Or do they consider my full 5 years 10 months experience for state nomination? If they do not consider this full experience, then my positive ACS assessment is as good as useless as all the states have a minimum 3 year work experience requirement for state nomination and "ICT Project Manager" can only be applied with state nomination even if I have the requisite points otherwise.


Most likely, the state reviews ACS report. Which is why, there is an assessment in the first place from an Australian authority. I still suggest to verify from some more people in the forum

Regards,
ozzman


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

FrederickP said:


> Thanks Gkvithia.
> 
> Will pay close attention from 01 Jul onwards.


ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa hasn't been updated with latest information yet. Not sure if anyone got any latest info pertaining to this 135112?


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

FrederickP said:


> ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa hasn't been updated with latest information yet. Not sure if anyone got any latest info pertaining to this 135112?


SA list is updated this morning with ICT PM needing 6.5 in all bands.


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

rits101 said:


> SA list is updated this morning with ICT PM needing 6.5 in all bands.


Hi rits101, 

Thanks for the reply. I visited https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data just now but 135112 listed required IELTS 7.0 in each band


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

FrederickP said:


> Hi rits101,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I visited https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data just now but 135112 listed required IELTS 7.0 in each band


Absolutely strange. I couldn't believe it since I clearly saw and saved a printed copy of the list. Looks like they are constantly updating the list while we are reading.


----------



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

Amit,

Congratulations on a receiving the ACS assessment report, 

I'm in the process os ACS application with the same code so pls help me out with I just wanted to confirm that 

1) what is the timeline it took for you from applying to ACS and receiving ACS assessment report for this ICT project manager.

2)To this ICT code what is the maximum number of allotment & how is much is the success rate.

3) which visa is applicable to this code 189 or 190?

Have a great life ahead, wish you all the best for your continued success.....

Sai Vijay Raj


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

saivijayraj said:


> Amit,
> 
> Congratulations on a receiving the ACS assessment report,
> 
> ...


1) It took me exactly 3 month (12 weeks) of waiting
2) Depending on the state which sponsor this job
3) So far only 190 is available for this ANZSCO.

Finger cross now and looking forward for more state sponsoring this ICT Project Manager


----------



## balaji_dayalan (Sep 13, 2013)

rits101 said:


> Absolutely strange. I couldn't believe it since I clearly saw and saved a printed copy of the list. Looks like they are constantly updating the list while we are reading.


Western Australia Criteria for State nomination in 2014-15

1 July 2014

The 2013-14 criteria for State nomination will remain in place for the commencement of the 2014-15 program year.

*


----------



## FrederickP (Jul 1, 2013)

As of 02 Jul 2014, states that sponsor ICT Project Manager 135112 as below:

1. ACT
Applicants working in Canberra are eligible to apply. Overseas applicants with an ACT job offer or close family member living in Canberra may be eligible to apply. Verification is required before the application is lodged – see ACT nomination guidelines. *IELTS 7.0 in each band required (refers to http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-14a.pdf, page 4 English criteria under section "HOW TO SEEK VERIFICATION OF YOUR LIMITED OR CLOSED OCCUPATION"*

2. SA
High occupational places left	IELTS 7.0 in each band

3. Vic
IELTS 7.0 in each band	Three years minimum working experience

4. WA
Occupation is available for nomination	Schedule 2: only a limited number of nominations are available for applicants with schedule 2 occupations on the WASMOL. *135112 classified as manager level (1), hence IELTS required 7.0 in each band as highlighted in Schedule 2.*

In summary, it is still a need to get IELTS 7.0 in all bands in order to get 190 state sponsorship.


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

FrederickP said:


> As of 02 Jul 2014, states that sponsor ICT Project Manager 135112 as below:
> 
> 1. ACT
> Applicants working in Canberra are eligible to apply. Overseas applicants with an ACT job offer or close family member living in Canberra may be eligible to apply. Verification is required before the application is lodged – see ACT nomination guidelines. *IELTS 7.0 in each band required (refers to http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-14a.pdf, page 4 English criteria under section "HOW TO SEEK VERIFICATION OF YOUR LIMITED OR CLOSED OCCUPATION"*
> ...



Hoping for NSW list to feature our code on Jul 14 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pjoshi (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I currently on 457 visa and considering to apply for 190 with VIC SS as ICT Project Manager.
I am a Mechinical engineer having 14 years of IT experience with 7 years at Project Manager. How many years will ACS consider if I apply for skill assessment as ICT Project Manager?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

pjoshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I currently on 457 visa and considering to apply for 190 with VIC SS as ICT Project Manager.
> I am a Mechinical engineer having 14 years of IT experience with 7 years at Project Manager. How many years will ACS consider if I apply for skill assessment as ICT Project Manager?
> ...


they would deduct 6 years of work exp


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

rits101 said:


> Hoping for NSW list to feature our code on Jul 14 :fingerscrossed:


NSW also do not have ICT PM


----------



## pjoshi (Jul 22, 2014)

noobrex said:


> they would deduct 6 years of work exp


Thanks for your response noobrex. Will it be deducted from 7 years of PM exp or 14 years of total IT exp?


----------



## vishalblr (Jul 27, 2013)

*VIC SS for ICT PM got rejected*

Hi Folks,

After waiting for around 10 weeks, I got a -ve response from VIC for ICT PM SS
I got +ve ACS assessment with 7 years of relevant experience, plus I have overall 7.5 in IELTS (min 7.0 in each band). I have 65 points without SS and 70 with a successful SS. I was quite hopeful about this.

Any idea why it got rejected? My agent told that they have received large number of applications in this job code, probably with higher points.

Now what else could be the best option to try in this case? SA? 

Thanks for your suggestions in advance.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

vishalblr said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> After waiting for around 10 weeks, I got a -ve response from VIC for ICT PM SS
> I got +ve ACS assessment with 7 years of relevant experience, plus I have overall 7.5 in IELTS (min 7.0 in each band). I have 65 points without SS and 70 with a successful SS. I was quite hopeful about this.
> ...


go file SA SS before its too late and donth every bother about Victoria  they are niche


----------



## mobakr (May 16, 2014)

vishalblr said:


> Hi Folks, After waiting for around 10 weeks, I got a -ve response from VIC for ICT PM SS I got +ve ACS assessment with 7 years of relevant experience, plus I have overall 7.5 in IELTS (min 7.0 in each band). I have 65 points without SS and 70 with a successful SS. I was quite hopeful about this. Any idea why it got rejected? My agent told that they have received large number of applications in this job code, probably with higher points. Now what else could be the best option to try in this case? SA?  Thanks for your suggestions in advance.


I got rejected as well for same job code ,, 
My agent says that this job code is low in demand 
I am trying canada now


----------



## YoungBoyGoneMad (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks everyone for posting things here and helping people like us. I need some urgent help. Can some please... provide me with a copy of Statutory declaration ?? I need this urgently.

Please help if possible. i need to make this doco asap. any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## YoungBoyGoneMad (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry to ask for this now. but i would also need a sample RPL. can anyone help me with that??


----------



## YoungBoyGoneMad (Feb 16, 2015)

Folks can someone please help me with a sample RPL and Statutory declaration?? 
Please help if possible.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

is there any other state open for ICT PM


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

I have around 10 years exp as manager and I am planning to apply for PR. Please suggest if I can go for Victorian state sponsorship for ICT Project Manager Subclass 190 ?

Which state you would suggest NSW or Vic ?
Anyone else trying under same category ?


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

kidu.nexus said:


> I have around 10 years exp as manager and I am planning to apply for PR. Please suggest if I can go for Victorian state sponsorship for ICT Project Manager Subclass 190 ?
> 
> Which state you would suggest NSW or Vic ?
> Anyone else trying under same category ?


Any suggestions?


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

kidu.nexus said:


> Any suggestions?


how is ICT project manager SS looking now? 
please help?


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

kidu.nexus said:


> how is ICT project manager SS looking now?
> please help?


Let me know if anyone got an invitation as ICT PM, please..
Thanks in advance.


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm also new here, applying to ICT PM 135112 (my only option unfortunately). ACS deducted 4 years although my bachelor qualified for ICT major but my masters in Project Management for ICS was "not" closely related to the nominated occupation (dunno how). Anyway so i'm left with 1 year experience only. Any ideas? help?


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

amourad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm also new here, applying to ICT PM 135112 (my only option unfortunately). ACS deducted 4 years although my bachelor qualified for ICT major but my masters in Project Management for ICS was "not" closely related to the nominated occupation (dunno how). Anyway so i'm left with 1 year experience only. Any ideas? help?


whats your total point ?


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

kidu.nexus said:


> whats your total point ?


60 if I get nominated ( i need those 5 points). But the thing is Victoria is now impossible as they require 3 years experience.


----------



## madhu_s1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi experts in this group,

I applied for ACS and they have told me "Your skills assessment xxxxxxx has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code. The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 135112 or 263212.". The nominated code was 261111.

Need your expert thoughts on what are my options. Here is overview of my profile:

Age - 25 points
Qualification - 15 points (BE Computer Science)
English language ability - 20 points (PTE-A scores: L:90; R:90; S:90; W:90)
Experience - I have 16+ overall experience in IT and was hoping to get 15 points, landing at a comfortable 75 for 189 (80 for 190) . Out of 16+ yrs, from 2006 end, I have played Project / program manager roles in IT Infrastructure and IT support services. Designations have been in those lines too (although they say designations dont matter). I had prepared emp ref letters with ICT BA keywords and submitted but looks like they weren't convinced.

Now what is the best option for me?
1) Accept 135112, ICT Project manager and apply for state nomination, since (from what I read) 263212 is a dud.
2) Apply for a re-evaluation with different emp ref letters
3) Allow this ACS round to finish (a month) and re-apply for a new ANZSCO code, such as computer and systems engineer.

For option 1, please advise what realistic chances I have with Victoria / South Australia. I mean, I read Victoria just downed shutters and nobody knows if they'll open July 1?? Is there any benefit of my superior English scores or more yrs of experience with Victoria state sponsorship process?

Also if I accept SA state sponsorship, how realistic will it be to switch to another state formally/ legally, by supplying evidence of not being able to find jobs?

Sorry for the long post. Really hoping you can help me out in this crucial juncture.


----------



## rajeash (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I got below points
Age - 25 points
Experience - 15 points
Education - 15 points
State sponsorship - 5 points
total 60 points
EOI submitted on 13th April 2017
State sponsored(PR)- (190 subclass) - Applied for New South Wales
135112 (ICT Project Manager)
Can any one say how long will it take for the process?
Is there any options for Project Manager now?


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

rajeash said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got below points
> Age - 25 points
> ...


How about points for English Tests? most SS look for good English score and for NSW they if you have 20points for English then there is slightly better chance, else 60points is low. Try to get additional points thru English, Spouse etc., CSOL job codes usually need high scores.


----------



## rajeash (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi

I got only less mark in PTE
L-63,R- 54 S-71 W-58 
Planning to re-write exam this month end.


----------

